# Zach's Official *Dedicated* Picture Thread



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 29, 2007)

On the advice of Chris, I've decided to make a dedicated picture thread where all of my photographs will be posted from here on out. 

Here's a of couple random ones from the bar and a lovely one of me playing guitar hero in a pharaoh hat. Enjoy.


























I'm Osiris, bitches

PS - Hope everyone had a happy holiday season. Much love to ya'll.


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2007)

*guitar hero 3....best game ever! is urs on the wii? mines is and i love it so!
why are u wearing a pharaoh hat*?


----------



## Koldun (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you played....heroin hero?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 31, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *guitar hero 3....best game ever! is urs on the wii? mines is and i love it so!
> why are u wearing a pharaoh hat*?



Because pharaoh hats are awesome?

I like to get into character when I melt people's faces off via a little plastic guitar.

Oh, and it's on 360


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's some random pics I found lying around that I hadn't posted yet. Enjoy my darlings.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's some new ones from last weekend


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey...yo' Roc..this is like your own little V.I.P room at a club. Very cool.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 11, 2008)

Im not coordinated to play guitar hero...i tried.. *sad*

But give me Karaoke revolution and i'll beat the pants off ya!

Great pics  thanks for posting! 
BTW........you look like you have some kick ass house parties...I need to make my way over there  lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 12, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Hey...yo' Roc..this is like your own little V.I.P room at a club. Very cool.



Haha, that's just how I roll


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 12, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Im not coordinated to play guitar hero...i tried.. *sad*
> 
> But give me Karaoke revolution and i'll beat the pants off ya!
> 
> ...



Guitar Hero just takes practice. It's all about muscle memory. Hit up one of my parties anytime. The more the merrier.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 18, 2008)

Gah, over 700 views, but no one wants to comment


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll comment, as I can see you are a fellow Tool fan. That, or you know some good lyrics to quote.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 19, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> I'll comment, as I can see you are a fellow Tool fan. That, or you know some good lyrics to quote.



Yeah, dude, I'm definitely a Tool fan. I saw them last november. Glad someone finally recognized it lol. Welcome to the boards, bro.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 19, 2008)

rocczilla said:


> Yeah, dude, I'm definitely a Tool fan. I saw them last november. Glad someone finally recognized it lol. Welcome to the boards, bro.



Hey, thanks for the welcome. I saw them last year in July. Killer show, as always. Saw them in 06 in May, that was my first Tool concert, and only 5 days after my first tattoo. Great band.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice new additions :wubu:

You're room has a bunch of cool potential with your bed in that little alcove, but your room is all stark white walls, what gives?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 19, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Nice new additions :wubu:
> 
> You're room has a bunch of cool potential with your bed in that little alcove, but your room is all stark white walls, what gives?



It just got painted. I've been too lazy to put my posters/adornments back up since school started. Once I buy a studfinder and bust out the hammer and nails we'll be back in business. I kind of like the simplicity of it right now, though.

I love sleeping in a little alcove, though. For some reason I feel so much more secure and comfortable with walls on at least 2 sides of me. I would prefer 3, but what can ya do?

EDIT: Also, I need a shave lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 25, 2008)

Shameless bump


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's a few from this past weekend. Twas my friend Paige's birthday.


----------



## lady of the dark (Jan 28, 2008)

You look great! Please keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jan 28, 2008)

You look great Rocczilla 

And just for the record, I'm a Tool fan too!

Lady Bella xXx


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 29, 2008)

*drools*
Gorgeous pics, I love the one of you grabbing your belly...
Makes me wish I could
xP

<3


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 29, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> *drools*
> Gorgeous pics, I love the one of you grabbing your belly...
> Makes me wish I could
> xP
> ...



Who says you can't? 

...other than the continental divide, of course lol


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 3, 2008)

Roc, I totally had a dream that we hung out and had a smashing good time like it looks like you have in all your pics!


----------



## Undine (Feb 3, 2008)

How did I miss these? Lookin' good!

AND YOUR PHARAOH HAT IS AMAZING!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 4, 2008)

Undine said:


> How did I miss these? Lookin' good!
> 
> AND YOUR PHARAOH HAT IS AMAZING!



Haha, thanks. At least the King Tut exhibit was good for something.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 4, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Roc, I totally had a dream that we hung out and had a smashing good time like it looks like you have in all your pics!



Maybe someday when I move out west we can P-A-R-T-WHY? Cuz I gotta.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 5, 2008)

rocczilla said:


> Maybe someday when I move out west we can P-A-R-T-WHY? Cuz I gotta.



LOL, definitely


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's some from my weekend at Penn State. I just got home a few hours ago. Was a big birthday weekend because me and 4 of my best friends all have birthdays within a week of each other. Good times had by all.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 18, 2008)

rocczilla said:


>


 
most definitely a cutie :wubu:

I saw Tool for the first time when they were a SECOND stage act at Lollapalooza. Hard to imagine, eh? Freakin' amazing.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 18, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> most definitely a cutie :wubu:
> 
> I saw Tool for the first time when they were a SECOND stage act at Lollapalooza. Hard to imagine, eh? Freakin' amazing.



Aw, man, you saw them in their grunge days? I'm soooo jealous.

And thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 18, 2008)

rocczilla said:


> Aw, man, you saw them in their grunge days? I'm soooo jealous.
> 
> And thanks for the nice comments.


 

I saw them three times back in the day. Each time, AMAZING. Maynard slithering across the stage...

I had people practically attack me wanting the Tool hat I was wearing when they were a side stage act...and then they were greatness.

Good times, for sure.


----------

